# Humorous/Warm Fantasy



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

I am not feeling the title, but, oh well.   

I am looking for fairly recent fantasy that has a lot of humor in it, and/or kinda gives you the warm fuzzies. I don't really know how else to explain that. LOL! I love Terry Pratchett, Robert Jordan, Brandon Sanderson, and Tamora Pierce, and used to read a lot of comedic fantasy/sci fi like Esther Friesner and Robert Aspirin. Recently, I discovered Moira Moore, and am enjoying her books, but I'm almost done with them. I'm hoping to find some new authors in this genre.

Self published authors are encouraged, but any author with a lot of comedy, or that has lots of warm character interactions, would be great. I'm really not looking for constant dungeon hunts, got a bit tired of that genre playing D&D. Unique magic systems are great, but no magic is fine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Reminder: we're in the Book _Corner_ so you may NOT recommend your own title, thanks.

Sorry, Lynn, I don't have any thoughts. . . . but I'm sure some of our more regular fantasy readers will chime in. (Anyone want to start a pool on how long it takes NogDog to suggest something by Pratchett?  )


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

I've already read all of Pterry's books, and listened to most on audiobook, and I hope to swim the Atlantic next year to go to the biannual Discworld convention, so nowhere left to go there. Maybe I need to brush up on my swimming, though. Or buy a plane ticket.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Maybe The Palace Job by Weekes.  Maybe.  I did find there was humor there, but not as often as Pratchet.  It is told in that style too-multiple POV.  

You might also like Stained Glass Monsters.  Good fantasy, not as much humor as I'd like, but a very decent read.

Funny is SO hard to find.  Oh, another author that might work:  Jim C Hines.  I thought his Goblin series was better than the PRincess one and juvenile humor and puns (not too many) play a part.

Let me go check my blog list.  Stained Glass Monsters is indie, but the other two aren't.  Weekes might be former indie, not sure.  OH, I know--GREAT, GREAT fun--Unicorn on Speed Dial.  Lots of good humor and great read.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I love the _*Soulless *_series by Gail Carriger. She is really a very intelligent person with th great sense of humor, which makes all the difference in the genre she has chosen. Here is the first book (the books are also offered as a set):


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Aha!  I knew there were more--just about anything by Frank Tuttle.  Some very good humor in his books.  His Markhat series is my favorite, but for a taste of his style, you could try Wistril Compleat his set of short stories (not tied to any of his series).  

Also you might like The Automatic Detective by A. Lee Martinez.  Some of Martinez' works are humorous, some are more straight fantasy.  This one was pretty funny and zany.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

anguabell said:


> I love the _*Soulless *_series by Gail Carriger. She is really a very intelligent person with th great sense of humor, which makes all the difference in the genre she has chosen. Here is the first book (the books are also offered as a set):


I am almost finished with _Curtsies & Conspiracies_. I should have mentioned Carriger in my favorite authors list.

I've read Jim Hines, he's great. The stepsister series is a lot of fun. I have also read Martinez (_Gil's Fright Night Diner_), but had forgotten to look for new books, so I'll try _The Automatic Detective_.

I have bought Tuttle, and will save some of these others for the future.

And it's true, comedic fantasy is really hard to find, especially nowadays. I'd be glad to hear any more recommendations, as you see, I'm a pretty prolific reader...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

technically sci-fi not fantasy, and not really recent, but I recommend the early books in Spider Robinson's Callahan's Saloon series, as well as his Callahan's Lady books.  

I'm guessing you already read Good Omens?

off to try and think of more....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I also endorse Callahan's Place.

Arguably not recent, but I recommend The Case of the Toxic Spell Dump, by Harry Turtledove. One more book where I'm going to have to look up particulars...

Added later...the particulars are now looked up, I read an earlier edition of this (slightly different title and no illustrations) and liked it:

The Transylvania Detective Squad (The Transylvania Series)

It definitely has humor, one of the big scenes in the book is a car chase involving humans, trolls, and goblins driving 1930s cars and wielding gangster-style tommy guns while a witch on a broom flies air cover for the bad guys. It has a romance, humor, and warm moments, but may be more violent than you prefer. It's definitely recent, published last June! There is a sequel I haven't read yet.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I also endorse Callahan's Place.
> 
> Arguably not recent, but I recommend The Case of the Toxic Spell Dump, by Harry Turtledove. One more book where I'm going to have to look up particulars...


i second Toxic Spell Dump. what particulars are you looking up Claw?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

anguabell said:


> I love the _*Soulless *_series by Gail Carriger. She is really a very intelligent person with th great sense of humor, which makes all the difference in the genre she has chosen. Here is the first book (the books are also offered as a set):


I really enjoyed this series. It's well-written and has a very tongue-in-cheek view of Victorian morality and manners. Ms. Carriger has a second series that she's currently writing, set in an assassin's finishing school for young ladies that's equally fun, slightly less funny and a little more YA ....

Going in a different direction, have you tried Christopher Moore? He's pretty funny as well, but his books often run more towards funny paranormal fantasy. I suggest starting with You Suck (Bloodsucking Fiends) or A Dirty Job


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

telracs said:


> i second Toxic Spell Dump. what particulars are you looking up Claw?


Just added another book to my post.

I have a warm spot for Spell Dump because the hero has a job VERY similar to mine, which almost never happens in fiction, and is unheard-of in fantasy. Glad an independent reader agrees, so I'm not letting that influence me overmuch.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

If you liked Gail Carringer...oh, I did not spell that right. Hang on. Carriger? Fiddlesticks, you get the idea. Anyway. We did a buddy read on the blog of

Lady of Devices by Shelley Adina

http://www.bearmountainbooks.com/favorite-reads/bargain-reads/buddy-read-lady-of-devices-2/

There's probably a more...well the danger is more realistic in the Gail C books, BUT, Lady of Devices has some of that same Victorian cozy feel. I kind of think both series run a bit light when it comes to plot, but I thought I'd throw it out there. Lady of Devices was free when I posted this and may or may not be free by the time anyone clicks.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

While it's not your standard fantasy, Confessions of a D-List Supervillain might fit what you're looking for.

Fast paced. Not really magic, but superheroes with odd powers, or mechanical devices. A lot of humor built in to the story, especially with the main character, Mechani-cal.

"Being a supervillain means never having to say you're sorry &#8230; Unless it's to the judge or the parole board. Even then, you don't really have to. It's not like it's going to change the outcome or anything."


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

TWErvin2 said:


> While it's not your standard fantasy, Confessions of a D-List Supervillain might fit what you're looking for.
> 
> Fast paced. Not really magic, but superheroes with odd powers, or mechanical devices. A lot of humor built in to the story, especially with the main character, Mechani-cal.
> 
> "Being a supervillain means never having to say you're sorry &#8230; Unless it's to the judge or the parole board. Even then, you don't really have to. It's not like it's going to change the outcome or anything."


That one was pretty funny. Kind of stupid sometimes, but funny.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

telracs said:


> i second Toxic Spell Dump. what particulars are you looking up Claw?


Oooh. I think I read this years ago. I can only find the ebook on baen and their covers are not what you'd call memorable. Gads. Hmm. I shall have to either read or re-read.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Oooh. I think I read this years ago. I can only find the ebook on baen and their covers are not what you'd call memorable. Gads. Hmm. I shall have to either read or re-read.


odd.. i thought amazon had bought out baen's e-library. but stuff is still not available on amazon.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

How about Robert Kroese's "Mercury" books, starting with _Mercury Falls_? (Feel free to make a link, mods.)


Sent from my Galaxy S4 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

telracs said:


> odd.. i thought amazon had bought out baen's e-library. but stuff is still not available on amazon.


I think they just came up with an agreement to publish on Amazon. But they haven't done all the backlist and they can't do some of their pricing deals that they used to do (no undercutting allowed). That's a pretty old one. It's already been converted to mobi though. I went to read the samples to see if I'd read it before and the sample chapters wouldn't come up on screen (grumble). I'll get to it, but now it will probably take me time because I have to figure out the sample chapters...I'm pretty sure I read it though.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

TWErvin2 said:


> While it's not your standard fantasy, Confessions of a D-List Supervillain might fit what you're looking for.
> 
> Fast paced. Not really magic, but superheroes with odd powers, or mechanical devices. A lot of humor built in to the story, especially with the main character, Mechani-cal.
> 
> "Being a supervillain means never having to say you're sorry &#8230; Unless it's to the judge or the parole board. Even then, you don't really have to. It's not like it's going to change the outcome or anything."


I also liked D-List Supervillain. Classifying it is tough, I'd reject a science fiction label, but it sure ain't your father's fantasy novel either!

I was disappointed Amazon wasn't carrying Toxic Spell Dump, I'd intended to use the KB link maker, but of course the book didn't show up!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Along the same lines as D-List, have you read How to Succeed in Evil? Wonderfully fun book that I devoured in a single sitting when I read it.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I also liked D-List Supervillain. Classifying it is tough, I'd reject a science fiction label, but it sure ain't your father's fantasy novel either!
> 
> I was disappointed Amazon wasn't carrying Toxic Spell Dump, I'd intended to use the KB link maker, but of course the book didn't show up!


I call it superhero fiction. It's kind of a genre by itself that is kind of a take-off from comic books? Dunno. It's fantasy of some sort.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Diane Duane's Young Wizards series would fit
http://www.dianeduane.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

If you like Terry Pratchett, another British author, Robert Rankin, is similar in style and feel.

A very underrated author of humorous/cozy fantasy is Shanna Swendson. Her _Enchanted Inc._ series is basically a workplace comedy (with a bit of romance) set at a company which manufactures/markets magical spells. There are seven books to date. The first four are trad-published and therefore quite pricey (or used to be). Books five through seven are self-published and a lot more affordable.

Mindy Klasky is another author along the same lines. She writes a series of novels about a librarian who is also a witch. The first three were trad-published, then - similar to the Shanna Swendson books - the series was dropped by the publisher, when the urban fantasy genre moved towards darker, grittier and lots of sex. Mindy Klasky has now self-published the next book in the series.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Arguably not recent, but I recommend The Case of the Toxic Spell Dump, by Harry Turtledove. One more book where I'm going to have to look up particulars...


The Case of the Toxic Spell Dump is one of my favorite books of all time, and one of the few I will reread over and over. I have a very tattered paperback which I am sure has been chewed by a cat at one point.

And Shanna Swendson is brilliant. Enchanted Inc is so much fun!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

LynnBlackmar said:


> The Case of the Toxic Spell Dump is one of my favorite books of all time, and one of the few I will reread over and over. I have a very tattered paperback which I am sure has been chewed by a cat at one point.
> 
> And Shanna Swendson is brilliant. Enchanted Inc is so much fun!!


If you like Shanna Swendson's Enchanted Inc. series, then you'll probably enjoy Mindy Klasky. Her series (the first one is called _Girl's Guide to Witchcraft_) is the closest to Shanna Swendson's works I've ever found. Janet Evanovich also has a humourous contemporary fantasy series in a similar vein. The titles all start with "Wicked", _Wicked Appetite_ is the first.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

CoraBuhlert said:


> If you like Shanna Swendson's Enchanted Inc. series, then you'll probably enjoy Mindy Klasky. Her series (the first one is called _Girl's Guide to Witchcraft_) is the closest to Shanna Swendson's works I've ever found. Janet Evanovich also has a humourous contemporary fantasy series in a similar vein. The titles all start with "Wicked", _Wicked Appetite_ is the first.


Agreed, Mindy and Shanna are similar so she'd probably like them both. They are chick-lit--cozy for paranormal lovers.

I had thought of someone else and now it completely went out the window of my tiny mind. Grump.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

I realized I picked up one of Mindy Klasky's books at one point, so I'll add that to my reading list.

This has been a great help! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

MariaESchneider said:


> Maybe The Palace Job by Weekes. Maybe. I did find there was humor there, but not as often as Pratchet. It is told in that style too-multiple POV.
> 
> You might also like Stained Glass Monsters. Good fantasy, not as much humor as I'd like, but a very decent read.
> 
> ...


I'll second Jim C. Hines' Goblin series; I have all 3, and they were a fun read. It's a fantasy told from the Jig, the goblin's, point of view (not first person, if that matters), and they're hilarious. 

I also read the first four or five in a series about a woman who discovers she has some sort of magical powers - an empath - who quits the rat race to work for a British expat in a small town in Indiana, I believe. I won't say it will have you rolling on the floor with hilarity, but it has some humorous moments...and it has a sort of chick-lit/cozy feel to it. The romance isn't front and center, but it's there, and I found it fun to see how she learns to deal with her empathic side, and with magical people (witches, mostly). Ah, author is Madelyn Alt, just found it.  The first one is The Trouble With Magic:



I have the DTB, because the first few came out before the whole ebook thing.  It's a nice, colorful cover with sparklies on it.

There's another one I had in mind, but of course I've forgotten it, probably never to return. Oh, well. Have fun!


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

LynnBlackmar said:


> I am looking for fairly recent fantasy that has a lot of humor in it, and/or kinda gives you the warm fuzzies.


This description screams out David Eddings' classic _The Belgariad_ series, one heck of a fun read. Unfortunately, It does not look to be out in Kindle version yet.

Last year I read Paul Dale's _The Dark Lord's Handbook_ and though not necessarily warm and fuzzy, it was extremely funny. One of the best fantasy books I've read recently.


----------



## Anne Berkeley (Jul 12, 2013)

I loved the Parasol Protectorate series. Gail Carrigar is amazing. I think the part that left me laughing the most was the 'pickled crunchies.'

Another author I love is Kevin Hearne. His Iron Druid series is filled with tongue in cheek humor.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Anne Berkeley said:


> Another author I love is Kevin Hearne. His Iron Druid series is filled with tongue in cheek humor.


I love the Banter between Atticus and Oberon - very funny stuff. I've read all 6 in the series so far and I'm looking forward to the next one in late spring.


----------



## Anne Berkeley (Jul 12, 2013)

Atticus and Oberon are the BOM! I still have to read his last. I think it's Hunted.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Just for a different POV, I found the Kevin Hearne main protag quite arrogant and self-centered.  I read the first 6 chapters and was VERY glad I hadn't purchased the book.  I think he has the first 6 on his website.    The main is a "god" and he has a lot of self-centered godlike attitudes which I didn't find funny or endearing...the writing is superb, however. Flows, fast-paced and interesting tone.  I'd still sample as much of that first book as possible.  You'll either love it or hate it!


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

Just wanted to say I'm really enjoying Frank Tuttle. _All the Paths of Shadow_ is exactly what I had in mind. I'm looking forward to trying some of the other recommendations.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

LynnBlackmar said:


> Just wanted to say I'm really enjoying Frank Tuttle. _All the Paths of Shadow_ is exactly what I had in mind. I'm looking forward to trying some of the other recommendations.


He is one of my favorites for the humor/fantasy genre! Even though the main is a male in his Markhat series, give it a shot. It's every bit as good as Paths if not better. Great series!!!


----------

